# Question on Sony CD/Radio player. Can I use rechargeable batteries?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi.

I have the Sony Pysch radio/cd player. (The one that comes with speakers, not the personal walkman type). Takes 6 C or D type batteries.

It says in the instructions not to use rechargeable batteries, however I can't see it making a difference.

Plus, it really uses up batteries rather fast.

Does anyone know if I can use rechargeables?

thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Of course. Many similar devices, especially older ones, used to warn against rechargables back when NiCads were the standard rechargable. With NiMH, there's no reason not to use rechargables.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Don't expect the rechargeables to last as long on a charge as alkaline batteries, however.


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I've heard that about the shorter life of rechargeables, however, they can be re-incarated where as non-rechargeables cannot. I'll be sure to make sure my rechargeables are NiMH.


----------

